# flushing organic??



## kctats13 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey everyone I've got a question....
I'm growing some autos in fox farm ocean forest soil and have been feeding Budswel which is an organic fertilizer. The guy at the hydro store said I can flush with the budswel because it enhanses the flavor. Does anyone know if that's true? Is it even necessary to flush if I'm using organic nutes since its not a chemical fertilizer?
Any suggestions would be much appreciated.


----------



## Melvan (Jan 19, 2011)

I am of the school that doesn't see the need to flush. Your plants are using energy and pushing out essential oils until the moment you cut them. Why deny them food and short yourself out of that last little push just for flavor's sake? I've never flushed a plant unless it's had nute issues.

I've said it before, I'll say it again, Taste is fleeting, it's the buzz that lasts.


----------



## dman1234 (Jan 19, 2011)

Melvan2 said:
			
		

> I am of the school that doesn't see the need to flush. Your plants are using energy and pushing out essential oils until the moment you cut them. Why deny them food and short yourself out of that last little push just for flavor's sake? I've never flushed a plant unless it's had nute issues.
> 
> I've said it before, I'll say it again, Taste is fleeting, it's the buzz that lasts.


 
i agree with mel.

if you want flush a couple and dont flush the others and see for yourself.


----------



## accid (Jan 19, 2011)

I use fox farm ocean forest as well and i use there nute line completely.  I have never flushed using their products. My stuff tastes great and smokes greats. IMO, there is no need to flush. Do yas you wish though, an experiment by flushing one plant isnt  abad idea just to "know".


----------



## warfish (Jan 19, 2011)

I do not believe it is needed to flush your grow if you have grown all organic.


----------



## kctats13 (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replys. I'm gonna skip the flush this time and see if I can tell the difference.


----------



## woodydude (Jan 20, 2011)

I am a little confused here.
I thought a flush was with a special fluid or plain ol water.
If the guy in the hydro store said you could "flush with xxxxx", which you are using anyway, then it isnt a flush. Or did I get up before my brain this morning.
Peace
Woody


----------



## Mutt (Jan 20, 2011)

defeats the purpose flushing with this type of medium. Only time to flush is when there is excessive salt build-up PH problem or something. Most organic ferts and amendments are slow release so flushing won't help much anyway. You can see for yourself, but you'll find everyone who posted is spot on.

They have "flushing" mixes they are more of a rapid chelate or something, save your money...strait water does the trick


----------



## kctats13 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## blancolighter (Jan 20, 2011)

With organics the difference in taste is barely noticeable. Might as well keep pumping em up rather than flush for a barely perceivable change in taste. 

Yea beating a dead horse, but hey, it's how I get my kicks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 21, 2011)

I do not grow organic.  I do not flush.   I am with Melvan.  I think that it is a mistake to starve your plants the last couple of weeks when they are trying to pack the weight on the buds. 

I also do not believe that it will "enhance the flavor"


----------



## suburban (Jan 21, 2011)

Yep. Broken record time...
Flushing may help if you're using someone's 12-product overkill nutrient 'system' to get all that excess product out of your soil and maybe your plant, I don't know.  But IMO, a good close trim and (especially) a proper cure will do more to enhance the smoothness and taste of your buds.

With a true organic grow, there's no real buildup of anything in the soil to any significant degree, at least not anything that could be easily flushed out.


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 21, 2011)

Flushing is for the toilet, or in the case where you make a mistake along the way and need to fix it fast.

I'm with the majority here.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 22, 2011)

ive flushed & not flushed & i say also, "flushing is for the crapper." i like to give 1 last huge water couple wks b4 chop & let em enjoy their last supper. chop when they start to wilt, this leaves very lil water in plant to get rid of when drying

now if chem, i say if you're not having probs & water to at least 20% runoff this is essentially flushing everytime you feed. salt build ups are a thing of the past.


----------

